# Female BN?



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a BN pleco, and I am beginning to believe that it is female as it barely has any bristles, and they are all lined up near the bottom of her? face. They are just little nubs. lol
Is my reasoning accurate?
I would love it to be a female as males are easier to find.
Besides, girls rule. :fun:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...you got a female.although some people think that females have no bristles at all,it is not true.they will have them;and they are exactly as you described.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to measure my pleco one day. I noticed she is bigger then the other ones I saw in the store. Maybe close to 3 inches...

I'll have to wait till she's on the glass.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

How fast do BN grow?
Mine has grown since I got her, but it seems very slowly.
She's maybe 3" tops I would say.
Will all reach 5"?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> How fast do BN grow?


In a large tank which is not overpopulated and being fed a good and varied diet the larger ones should easily be 4" in a year or so.




<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Will all reach 5"?


Do not know for certain but I now do not think so.

I do believe that the larger males will attain a size in excess of 5".

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't mind having a BN on the smaller size, I find they remain cuter this way. 

I have some concern for my BN though. It isn't anything major or anything, but when I watch my fish at feeding time I find that my other fish really want the pellets for my BN. I have seen them nip the fins of my BN while she is eating. Her fins are sliced, not frayed like fin rot, but nipped.
I have also seen my pearl gourami take a peck at her while she is sucking on the glass.
Just some concern for my BN, she doesn't seem to be injured or anything. Just thought I would ask you guys what you think.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I have also seen my pearl gourami take a peck at her while she is sucking on the glass.
> Just some concern for my BN, she doesn't seem to be injured or anything. Just thought I would ask you guys what you think.


3p:

Many folks on the Forum indicate that their Gourami's are not aggresive but I have none in my community tank as my research indicates that they are.

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It doesn't seem like the Gourami is doing anything but you never know. My Gourami could have the reputation of being a bully as it was by far the largest in the tank in my LFS.
I'll keep a watchful eye on him/her to make sure it doesn't cause anymore trouble.


----------

